# SWR Classic YouTube channel



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Spent about 70 minutes watching a rather entertaining mix of mostly modern compositions this morning 



 I have watched a few performances conducted by Currentzis and I find him fun to watch. The first piece of this performance is the most avant-garde. Some others are unusual, but more traditionally musical. I love it when it seems clear that the musicians are actually enjoying themselves (or at least amused).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I played the whole concert too and liked it a lot! Thanx for sharing! Kopatschinskaya is a hero


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I played the whole concert too and liked it a lot! Thanx for sharing! Kopatschinskaya is a hero


 You are quite welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed it, as well. These were all new composers to me. Kopatschinskaya was wonderful to watch and listen to. The joy and fun in her performance was contagious.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

What a wonderful concert! I really enjoyed it. The SWR Symphonieorchester is one of my favorite ensembles and I love how Currentzis is running the show. A worthy successor of Gielen! It was fun to see Lachenmann himself as the speaker for his composition. This is when I like avant-garde music: When I watch it performed like this.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Simplicissimus said:


> What a wonderful concert! I really enjoyed it. The SWR Symphonieorchester is one of my favorite ensembles and I love how Currentzis is running the show. A worthy successor of Gielen! It was fun to see Lachenmann himself as the speaker for his composition. This is when I like avant-garde music: When I watch it performed like this.


Interesting. I had no idea that the speaker was the composer of the first piece. I agree regarding Currentzis. I can see how he might ruffle the feathers of more conservative listeners, but if this sort of music is to have a future, it needs fresh, exciting artists.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Bill Schuster said:


> Spent about 70 minutes watching a rather entertaining mix of mostly modern compositions this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched a few performances conducted by Currentzis and I find him fun to watch. The first piece of this performance is the most avant-garde. Some others are unusual, but more traditionally musical. I love it when it seems clear that the musicians are actually enjoying themselves (or at least amused).


What an interesting program! I'm bookmarking this for later.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

nice channel, but the hr-Sinfonieorchester is still the best on YouTube.
I'll check the recommended piece and the Brahms' symphonies later.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Interesting channel. I've only seen a few of these videos. I hadn't realised there was so much other stuff on here.


----------

